

Practo raises $30M - darklrd
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/12/practo/

======
ateevchopra
Awesome news. Congratulations to the team. Helthcare in India is one vast
problem to solve and I guess practo is doing pretty well in the domain.

------
CreAtorZ
what are the next steps of practo?

~~~
dominus
As mentioned on their blog

\- Expand to 35 cities in India \- Open multiple more international locations
(we’re already in India, Singapore & the Philippines) \- Grow the team of
Practeons from 600 Practeons today to more than 1500 by December 2015

[https://blog.practo.com/announcing-30m-series-b-
funding/](https://blog.practo.com/announcing-30m-series-b-funding/)

------
twntee
gr8

